
Linux vs. Windows (a bit lewd and offensive) - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/02/22/linux-vs-windows/
======
andreareina
I recently had the task of installing ubuntu on a machine with an nvidia video
card, where the liveUSB would load the required proprietary drivers ok but
wouldn't actually install said drivers. Oh yeah, same business with the
network drivers, so even if I could work with the degraded resolution, I
couldn't install the needed drivers to get things working. So here's me
booting into the liveUSB to chroot into the hd install to apt-get install the
drivers.

------
flatfilefan
Since when locking yourself out of your own computer is considered “hacker”?
Hasn’t she just logged in as root at the wrong place and overwritten her user
profile files? Happened to me a few times, but I’m far from calling myself a
hacker of any sort.

~~~
andreareina
I wonder what's the proportion of people I'd call hackers who haven't locked
themselves out of their own computer or otherwise hosed their system somehow.
Let's just say that there's a reason that I run ls/find before doing a
recursive/globbed rm/chown/etc.

------
simonblack
"After hours of searching for solutions ...."

Linux reinstalls so quickly, it's hardly worth wasting the time. With a proper
daily backup, you can have the system completely reinstalled over the Internet
from a disastrous crash AND replace all your stuff from a backup in under
90-120 minutes.

------
nixtaken
He installed two versions of Linux on a brand new Windows machine but couldn't
get the first version to work. He then found a sort of ghost Linux operating
system that he hadn't installed and didn't know about. Was the ghost an
invisible/spy/parasite/passenger operating system that got installed twice at
the same location, messing up the operation of the visible/user/host/carrier
operating system?

